# Mooney



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm sure Mooney was a wonderful companion and teacher, and its such a shame you lost her so soon.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm sorry.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## mooney (Sep 20, 2010)

I don't want people to be sorry, because I am not, I only cry because I miss her. I would have only been sorry if I hadn't done it now and waited later.


----------



## horselver1979 (Feb 14, 2011)

At least she is not in anymore discomfort.

She is running with allllll the other horses now, free.

My condolences.


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

be glad you got the chance to know and love her and that you choose to say goodbye instead of her been takin from you


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Remember all the good times you had with her, and all she taught you, and the lives she touched. You had a very special girl...


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

You did what was right for your horse, you put her needs before your emotional attachment. That is what any good horse owner could hope to do. I am sorry that as a horse owner, the circumstances put you in this position to have to make this difficult decision, but you did what was right for Mooney. 

Hopefully if anyone out there faces a similar situation, they will remember your experience and will help them make the responsible choice. 

And while you don't want anyone to feel sorry for you, I will still offer my condolences out of respect to your relationship with your horse.


----------



## mooney (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone, what I mean is I know I did the right thing and there is no reason for anyone to feel sorry for it.

It was only two years but I learned something new every day that I was with her. I miss her and the routine I didn't realize how much I depended on caring for her? I guess, it did matter how bad the day was knowing she needed me to be there made my day okay again. Even after one day of sitting around I cried when I saw it was time I would normally care for her.


----------

